
Facebook says 100 software developers may have improperly accessed user data - jmsflknr
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/05/facebook-says-100-developers-may-have-improperly-accessed-user-data.html
======
jacquesm
How do _developers_ even have access to live data?

~~~
lmilcin
Most likely innocent explanation would be that they have so many exceptions to
so many complicated rules that they just didn't notice and developers who have
more access than they should aren't too eager to voluntarily report it.

But, given track record of FBs dishonesty, everything is possible including
they did it on purpose and now just lie and play it down as some kind of
failure of the process.

------
mutant
Again.

